

Ask HN: Is there a list of non-stealth YC startups? - sh1mmer

I was just reading about Optimizely on the Tech Crunch article.<p>I'm kinda sad that I don't know about these things before they hit TC or some other outlet. I'd love HN to be the first place I learn about each YC startup's offering.
======
MykalM
[https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AkkhSN3vaY4jdF90b1l...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AkkhSN3vaY4jdF90b1l1Vnl5NmZjaTBNQWlJYVozMEE&hl=en#gid=20)

------
vyrotek
There was a google doc once with all the startups and their current status.
All I could find right now is this -
<http://www.crunchbase.com/company/y-combinator> On the left it lists all the
things YCombinator invested in.

------
staunch
TechCrunch wants you to give them the exclusive news of your launch. If you
don't then you're somewhat less likely to get your launch covered. This is why
you hear about them on TC first.

